# [SOLVED] Star Wars: Republic Commando crash!



## Ben Dover

Greetings

I recently installed Star Wars: Republic Commando. When I click 'new game' the game crashes and returns back to the desktop with a Windows error report. The system checker that comes with the game says I only have 998 MHz when I should have 3000MHz. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?

Gigabyte M57SLI-S4
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ at 3.0GHz
2048MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
DirectX 9.0c
2 SAMSUNG SP0812C 80GB mirrored
1 SAMSUNG HD501LJ ATA 500GB


----------



## norova

*Re: Star Wars: Republic Commando crash!*

I just found this post via a Google search when trying to fix the same problem. Turn BUMP MAPPING in the in-game graphics options to Low and it should fix this right up for you.


----------



## Ben Dover

*Re: Star Wars: Republic Commando crash!*

Thanks mate, that has fixed the problem and it works perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## mod_desolator

*Re: Star Wars: Republic Commando crash!*



norova said:


> I just found this post via a Google search when trying to fix the same problem. Turn BUMP MAPPING in the in-game graphics options to Low and it should fix this right up for you.


Thanks allot man for that solution. I got a Dell D510 Notebook with an onboard Intel 915GM graphics and it use to crash to a BSOD the second I loaded a SP or MP game. Bump Mapping set to Low got rid f the prob and i'm able to play now.

Much respect
~Des


----------

